# HB Glades Skiff?



## Guest (Aug 6, 2008)

> I have a chance to pick up a HB Glades Skiff and I have previously owned a ECC Gladesmen. Can someone familiar with both boats give me their opinion on the HB Glades Skiff?
> 
> Is it considerably more stable than the Gladesmen? How fast would the HB Glades Skiff be with a Honda BF20 motor?
> 
> Thank you for your responses.


Honest answer. It's everything a Gladesmen wants to be. Yes I've owned a Gladesmen and currently own a Glades Skiff.

I'm 208 lbs and walk the gunnels NP. Stable enough?

I'm just coming off double oil on a fresh motor and keep selling the correct prop off mine but it seems to easily get 27 mph with two people. Motor is a 2005 Merc 25 hp 2 smoke. The last Motor got 29.7 mph WOT (25 Merc 2 smoke) I would expect you to get about 25 mph out of the BF20 and it would be on my short list of replacement motors.

Simple answer - If you liked the Gladesmen, IMHO you'll love the Glades Skiff.

Please post pics of the new ride.


----------



## shallow_texan (Feb 10, 2007)

captnron, thank you for response. Does your Glades Skiff have trim tabs? Anything you have on your Glades Skiff that is a must have in your opinion? Thanks for your response.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

If you like microskiffs then GS is one of the best. Very few micros are this versatile. Its on the higher end price wise but a used one in good shape is worth every penny to a serious fisherman.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2008)

> captnron, thank you for response. Does your Glades Skiff have trim tabs? Anything you have on your Glades Skiff that is a must have in your opinion? Thanks for your response.


No. Mine does not have tabs and IMHO it does not need them. The bow stays down and does not plow unless I have 3 people and one sits on the bow. Just redistribute weight. Side to side is easily adjusted by shifting your weight. I don't mean to imply that the boat is weight sensitive, I just like a trimmed boat.

Must have options are a poling platform and a tiller extension. Drive the boat either leaning or sitting on the platform. I think everybody runs them this way and for good reason. Of course in chop move down to the cockpit but don't be afraid to stand to run her.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

If I could own one I would with out any 2ed thought. I have tried to buy Capt Rons GS from him a few times and the next time I see him week from rum I will try it another time.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2008)

> If I could own one I would with out any 2ed thought. I have tried to buy Capt Rons GS from him a few times and the next time I see him week from rum I will try it another time.


And I'll warn you - he brings the good stuff


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

Glades skiff .. excellent boat.! Very stable for a small boat.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> Drive the boat either leaning or sitting on the platform. I think everybody runs them this way and for good reason.


Yup, that' how I like to drive em!










Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## shallow_texan (Feb 10, 2007)

Great picture. One thing I think I would like to add is a "grab bar" the boat has a coffin but there is not grab bar and I really liked that option on my last Gladesmen.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

grab bars are great. I like the one on my buddies Gordon Waterman...


----------



## teamhellbent (Jun 21, 2008)

If your intrested I am selling my Gordon Boatworks Ambush. It is almost brand new. It's more versatile than the HB and the Gladesman. It has a side console(no tiller), Micro-jack jack plate, coffin box, 1996 25hp Johnson, and Lenco trim tabs. I will sell it with or without the motor. I am asking 18,500 o.b.o. Also, if you want I can install your motor on the boat for you(for a small fee of course). I am not a dealer, I am the former rigging shop foreman for Gordon Boatworks and HB. The Ambush was my severance from Gordon Boatworks. I will post on the classified forum today with pictures.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2008)

> Great picture. One thing I think I would like to add is a "grab bar" the boat has a coffin but there is not grab bar and I really liked that option on my last Gladesmen.



IMHO, you won't need a Grab Bar but it's certainly an option. Gladesmen "needed" it.  Either way, it's a simple mod.


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

I have never been on a HB Glades Skiff (maybe one day someone will invite me to go fishing on theirs ;D) but I have been on a Gordon Ambush many times and I love that skiff. I think you will love the versatility of this type of boat. If it's a good price I say go for it.


----------



## shallow_texan (Feb 10, 2007)

Just got back from Oklahoma and I purchased the Glades Skiff. I will try to get pictures on here....not sure if I can figure it out though (my computer skills are lacking). 

My GS is Tan......mint condition with 3 hours on the motor. When I saw the skiff...........I said that's mine, she's going home to Texas !


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

> Just got back from Oklahoma and I purchased the Glades Skiff. I will try to get pictures on here....not sure if I can figure it out though (my computer skills are lacking).
> 
> My GS is Tan......mint condition with 3 hours on the motor. When I saw the skiff...........I said that's mine, she's going home to Texas !


You are a very lucky man. good BBQ and now the boat most others are held up to.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

> Just got back from Oklahoma and I purchased the Glades Skiff. I will try to get pictures on here....not sure if I can figure it out though (my computer skills are lacking).
> 
> My GS is Tan......mint condition with 3 hours on the motor. When I saw the skiff...........I said that's mine, she's going home to Texas !


Congrats. She should serve you well.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2008)

Congrats !


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Where in Oklahoma?? There is no where to use that boat, well, for fishing anyway. I'm originally from Tulsa.


----------



## teamhellbent (Jun 21, 2008)

If you know anyone looking for something similar, I am selling my GB ambush on this forum in the microskiff classifieds.
Thanks


----------



## shallow_texan (Feb 10, 2007)

I picked up my GS in Norman Oklahoma. Long, long drive from Houston but the reward was definitely worth it. It was funny to watch all the vehicles pass me on the highway, they all would slow down to check the GS out as they were passing me. I got a zillion questions each time I would stop for gas and coffee....she's a beautiful boat. I will try to get some pictures tomorrow.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Very cool! Can't wait to see the pix!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Congrats! Now lets see those pics.


----------



## teamhellbent (Jun 21, 2008)

Does your boat have an inner liner or is it an older boat ? [smiley=worth.gif]


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Ron's Glades Skiff is For Sale

Sweet Boat!


----------

